

Ask HN: The real story behind your first startup? - mariust

Hi. 
I know this might seem close to stupid, but I would like to submit one of my ideas to YC this year, and I would like to know from others that have been there how is it like?
What do you do when you get the email that says your good to go? (if you are not in USA - we need to plan our trip some time before in order to get flight tickets)
I have read on YC that you can stay there in the YC campus (or what was the name), do you have to pay anything for accommodation?
We have a limited budged that's way we would like to know what kinds of expenses we should take in consideration?
We are 2 members, if this helps in any way.<p>I am asking this in order for us to have this little things (that usually can become frustrating) out of our way so that we can focus on the real issue, the project.<p>Thank you very much
======
guynamedloren
Not exactly sure how the title relates to the questions asked in your post,
but this pretty much explains everything you need to know about YC:
<http://ycombinator.com/about.html>

Travel expenses for the YC interviews are reimbursed up to $600/team. If you
are accepted, you are expected to make your own living arrangements and cover
all of your living expenses (rent, bills, food, etc) for the 3-month stint in
CA, though this is typically what the YC seed money is for.

~~~
mariust
Hi, thanks for your reply. I would like to know if possible, how much would
that be / month? I can find the rent, but I have no clue about the bills and
any other expenses that might be involved. Thanks

------
mariust
So no one here has a startup ? :)

